# car accident/ training during recovery



## Maxadia (24 Sep 2011)

While driving straight through an intersection last Wednesday evening, a vehicle coming the opposite direction turned left in front of me.  I had only time to flinch my arms and then my vehicle hit the other.  I know better, but I was driving with my thumbs inside the wheels - contused forefinger on the left hand complete with airbag burns, plus a chipped bone/hairline fracture on the right hand.


Sucks, but as soon as I rebounded and was coasting through the intersection I said out loud to myself "Well....THAT could have been a lot worse."

Anyways, I have been working on the fitness standards for passing the test, and would like to keep from losing the progress that I have made so far.  Running - I am an assistant coach with the high school X-country running team, so practice will resume as long as I don't fall on my thumb.  Sit-ups - 38 without someone holding my legs.  Handgrip - well, that will have to wait until my thumb is stabilized on the right hand (this measures just the strength of the hand I assume, or does should strength somehow come into play?).  I was able to do 35 push-ups consecutively, but now I won't be able to put weight on this hand, even though the fingers, palm, and wrist are fine.

Can anyone suggest some exercises I can do to help keep in shape, that will possibly bypass using the thumb?  I was thinking that doing some sort of "fly" (pec-deck flys) would possibly help the chest area and shoulders.

I do have a Bow-Flex extreme that doesn't get used very often, as I prefer the tradition push ups, pull ups, etc.  But it's a good machine for sore body parts, as you can work them very gently but long.

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------

